# Duspatalin???



## karengail (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there...was wondering if anyone knows about a ibs med. called "Duspatalin" (mebeverina).Since I live in Portugal was given this med by a Spanish doctor for my ibs-D type, and wondered what the equiviant would be in the States. It has helped me alot (if I remember to take it), but would love some feed back. Thanks, karengail


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi Karengail,My sister is a doctor in Portugal, and she prescribes Duspatal to people!!! Perhaps it was her? No, I'm joking, Portugal isn't THAT small.Anyway, I'm taking Duspatal and I've taken it before in the UK and there it's called Colofac. Interestingly there is NO equivalent in the US!!! I've wondered about this before because the antispasmodics prescribed in the States seem to have more side effects (don't know about their effectiveness, there you get a lot of contradicting statements but there are also many people i.e. here in GErmany who feel that Duspatal has absolutely no effect on them). I personally rely on it - I'm a very bad case of IBS, can hardly eat 10 different things and have had ongoing symptoms for a whole year and Duspatal definitely makes my life more bearable. In the past, when my IBS wasn't as bad, it totally cured me and weaned myself of it after 6 weeks and then only took it once in a while. Anyway, as you're in Portugal, if you ever get worse, you could ask your doctor for another medication which helped me a lot. It's not available in Germany nor in the UK (nor in the States as a proper medication). It's called Cincofarm (5HTP) and is classified as an antidepressant (in the US there is a similar product sold as a supplement in health food shops). It has absolutely no side effects (as opposed to other antidepressants) and does not make you addicted. It raises Serotonin levels in the brain and slows down your guts/lowers pain levels. It was a real live saver during our move and I took it for six months. Very good if you're D against urgency, etc. I'm getting a bit home sick thinking of you out there in Portugal! (My parents live there, too).All the bestSusaloh


----------



## karengail (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi,It was such a long time ago I posted my question with no answers and just checked this morning and found your response. Thanks so very much. I send you alot of "abracos" from Portugal. I truely love it here, although I am from the States. You mentioned your sister is a doctor, what kind? I am desperately looking for a gastro as my IBS is really bad. If you would like we could met in the chat room, or email. I really hope you see my post back to you. I am going to try to get cincofarm today. Thanks, Karen


----------



## 22940 (Aug 1, 2005)

If anybody could help me get cincofarm, please post!


----------

